# Please help.



## 13roosters (Apr 5, 2013)

Is it safe to run chickens and ducks in a fenced in lagoon.frogs have living there all summer.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

In small numbers and enough space, yes. But in large number, you have to worry about diseases.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes it's safe.

Warning #1
Ducks are messy messy creatures

Warning #2 
Beware of algae poisoning- This is typically avoided anyway but algae can cause problems in ducks and chickens. 

The best way to deal with it is either fish it out or block it off.


----------

